
The Humble Full-Stack Web Development Bundle Is Now Available - pplonski86
https://steamgamebundles.blogspot.com/2019/04/full-stack-web-development-bundle.html
======
Nicksil
This is blatant SPAM and should be removed. This post is rife on reddit as
well.

To those interested in what's actually written on the tin, here's a direct
URL:

[https://www.humblebundle.com/software/full-stack-webdev-
bund...](https://www.humblebundle.com/software/full-stack-webdev-bundle)

